# Darkhorse Arrows are Here!



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Staff orders have already started to be processed! So if you happen to be on the team the last of the paper work should have been emailed out to you, if not please let me know. If you haven't had a chance to complete the last of it just email me to let me know the spine and how many you would like put aside for you.
In the next couple of days Darkhorse Archery releases the Stud Series to the open market - 340 - 8.9gpi, 400 - 7.2gpi, 500- 6.2gpi, .003" straightness, two part carbon fiber construction with Square Weave outer layers, high mass FOC for faster recovery, durability, accuracy and downrange penetration.
Stud Series will retail for $100 dozen which includes Darkhorse inserts (16grns) and nocks (10grns), you also have the option of complete custom tuned arrows, featuring Vane Tec HP series vanes.
These are high performance arrows with out the typical high price and they are avaliable right here in Canada! Watch for introductory specials at www.darkhorsearchery.ca or drop me a email - [email protected]

Thanks again for all the great support, you guys are going to love these arrows!! There is a deer out there somewhere thats gonna have a run in with a 'Darkhorse' real soon! Hunt hard everyone, have a great season!


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds GREAT Cam

Hoping I can send a "stud " thru something a little biger than a deer:wink:

LR


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

So what's the date for having them in stock and available to the general public, with details and prices?

 And please don't say "soon". You've been saying "soon" since June.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Stash - no more saying soon! They are currently avaliable through Ebay Canada - all the specs and pricing is there. Those who have signed on as staff shooters have all been very excited about the specs - high durability, lightweight and great FOC make these a sahweeet arrow! My quiver is loaded with them as we speak - 340's with 125grn tips, with a weight of 422grns makes it a great all round hunting arrow.
Littleram the arrows are on there way, just make sure the wife isn't around to shoot before you!:wink:


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*arrows*

Oh and for guys/gals that have been keeping tabs on this Canadian arrow company, mention your AT user id for 10 percent off your purchase of Darkhorse Stud Series arrows. Those who are curious and want to try a few we can also do half dozen orders if you prefer!!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks - I'll have a look.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

No problem!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I ordered 2 dz tonight. Anxius to have it at home and do practice.................


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Hope some will be left for me. Silly boy went and blew his entertainment budget on a new Tru-Ball release and rangefinder for my upcoming muley hunt. 5 and a half days left for work and then it's time for 2 weeks off. Muley, whitetail and bear for my daughter. Maybe one for me. Maybe get some from the next check and get to do some hunting with them this fall. Can't wait.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Orders are stacking up, thanks everyone! Punctual deer you are going to love these arrows with the Vane Tec HP 1.5" - perfect for your Fita and 3D duty.
Norsask you call those purchases 'blowing' the budget, I mean these arrows are dam nice for sure(new hunting arrows in my quiver!!) but those sound like some very nice purchases to me!! No worries man keeping the inventory levels good... at this rate is likely we'll be ordering more very soon!
Have a great hunt and hunt hard, of course we will be looking for pics:blob1:


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Hoping I'll make an order this upcoming week. Glad one can order by the half to give them a shot. Well, not really blowing the budget, the rangefinder is nice and a decent price, not sure what to think of the Truball Hot Tension release. Like it so far but, $200 bucks and taxes is a lot for me to spend on a release if I don't like it. Guess I'll have to shoot it more and see how well it grows on me. Do you have a spine chart available? Kinda in between arrow sizes with my victories and shooting the 350's now, but can shoot 400s aswell.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Still working on the chart. Have all the numbers crunched just need to put it into a chart. Pm me your set -up and I can figure out the spine you can use. Drw length, draw weight, arrow length, tip weight.


----------

